# Hygrometer/Thermometer for $9.99 at Target



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Target has a Holmes brand Therm/Hygrometer for $9.99. It's not extremely small, but does the trick and seems to be very accurate. It stays right at 65% with my beads.

The size is about 3X6" and about an inch thick, so it's a little big.

Anyway, thought I'd share. I'll try and post pictures later.

BTW, I did salt test it but the zip lock I used got a hole in it somehow. It got to 75% in about an hour and stayed there for at least another hour or two until I went to sleep. When I woke up it was around 71%, but that was several hours later and the bag had a hole in it. It says 65% using 65% beads, so I am assuming ( I know, never assume) that it's fairly accurate.

It also has indoor and outdoor therm readings, but I don't run the wire out of the humi so it won't affect the seal.


----------



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks! i might have to check it out!



Greerzilla said:


> Target has a Holmes brand Therm/Hygrometer for $9.99. It's not extremely small, but does the trick and seems to be very accurate. It stays right at 65% with my beads.
> 
> The size is about 3X6" and about an inch thick, so it's a little big.
> 
> ...


----------



## homeless_texan (Sep 11, 2005)

That sounds perfect for my coolerdore. What department is it in?


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Great find! I'll check that out.


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

homeless_texan said:


> That sounds perfect for my coolerdore. What department is it in?


I'm thinking the same thing........


----------



## Phidelt076 (Oct 17, 2006)

homeless_texan said:


> That sounds perfect for my coolerdore. What department is it in?


I saw this at my local target.

They are by the lightbulbs in my target.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks for the tip. I'm in need of another one myself.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Phidelt076 said:


> I saw this at my local target.
> 
> They are by the lightbulbs in my target.


Beat me to it. By the lightbulbs/garden/homewares. It was in the back of our Target, but I am sure that varies.

BTW, I can't vouch for the long term accuracy or durability, as I've only had it a week, but seems to be working well.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Target has them online as well:

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.htm...1/601-4282776-8852134?ie=UTF8&asin=B000I11IBQ

Think I might get one too...

CD


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

Ceedee said:


> Target has them online as well:
> 
> http://www.target.com/gp/detail.htm...1/601-4282776-8852134?ie=UTF8&asin=B000I11IBQ
> 
> ...


That thing is HUGE! According to the dimensions from the link you send, it's 8.75H x 5W x 2.25D. That's a monster and a half!


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

drawfour said:


> That thing is HUGE! According to the dimensions from the link you send, it's 8.75H x 5W x 2.25D. That's a monster and a half!


I definitely think it's a bit smaller than that, although it is fairly large. I really don't think it's anywhere 9" long.

OK, I can't find my ruler, but it looks like that is the dimensions of the packaging. Target.com made a mistake. I think it's more like 3.75HX2.5WX1.25D.


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> I definitely think it's a bit smaller than that, although it is fairly large. I really don't think it's anywhere 9" long.
> 
> OK, I can't find my ruler, but it looks like that is the dimensions of the packaging. Target.com made a mistake. I think it's more like 3.75HX2.5WX1.25D.


Target indicates under "Features" that it's the dimensions listed. However, if you go to the "Shipping Info" tab, it says the same thing for "Estimated Ship Dimensions". So looks like they just don't have their act together.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Still pretty large for smaller humis. Walmart has smaller temp/hygros for $7.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> Still pretty large for smaller humis. Walmart has smaller temp/hygros for $7.


Agreed, but it's nowhere near as large as they stated.

Also, I've read here that people have had problem with the accuracy of the Walmart one, as well as the durability.


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

Good Find


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> I definitely think it's a bit smaller than that, although it is fairly large. I really don't think it's anywhere 9" long.
> 
> OK, I can't find my ruler, but it looks like that is the dimensions of the packaging. Target.com made a mistake. I think it's more like 3.75HX2.5WX1.25D.


Definitely a bit big, but would be great for a coolerdor or larger humi.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Updated with pics...

So, it's on the larger size for a desktop humi, but so far it's accurate and it's small enough for me right now if it saves me some dough.

Enjoy the pics, and most of my smokes are below the tray or in my tupperdoor. I'm a modest guy, no cigar **** here.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

I think its a good deal if it fits your needs. Doesn't Holmes make thermostats and heating type stuff?


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

You may be modest, but I see those CAO's peeking out from under there.

What a tease!


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

burninator said:


> You may be modest, but I see those CAO's peeking out from under there.
> 
> What a tease!


If you had REALLY good eyes you'd see a bit of my lone DC maximus on the left of the Brazilia band in one of the pics.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

What's under the Cedar??? THat's what I'd like to know.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

kenstogie said:


> What's under the Cedar??? THat's what I'd like to know.


Two RyJ #1's outside their tubes and a perdomo reserve cabinet series p torp.

The RyJ's are the only ones I have from that place of origin and have been aged for about three years so far. They are decent 30 minute mild smokes, but I believe they are machine made. Not positive on that.


----------

